# viper 5901 killed my car



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

I bought a 03 grand prix gt about a year ago, it has a viper 5901 alarm on it. I haven't had issues until about a month ago. The alarm started randomly not working, then the remote start became random, then about a week ago I started the car and it turned over for a second, then everything went dead. When I tried again, it started. It ran fine until this mourning, it did the same thing it did a week ago, but now it will not start, seems that everything is dead.
If anyone has an idea, I would be grateful.
I don't like nthe alarm system, if I can remove it easily, that would be best


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I bet the starter kill is engaged.


----------



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

How do I disengage the starter kill?


----------



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't know much about this alarm, I checked the wiring for bad connections, but found only a broken fuse, not blown, but broken.
I'm not impressed with the install job, used a lot of t taps, and black tape, nothing is mounted, just wedged up in the dash


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Generally the starter wire will have two wires coming off it, usually purple. That will go to the remote starter. The wire they are attached two will also be cut.


----------



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

SO, are you suggesting that I disconnect the remote starter wires that the purple wires are connected to?
I could care less if the stupid alarm ever works again but just want my car to run


----------



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

It seems logical to me to find where the installer interrupted the ignition wire, and reconnect it, am I thinking wrong.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope. It'll be right around where the key goes into the dash


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't disconnect the starter wires, connect the two wires that break the circuit.


----------



## phitter (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks, that helped, we got her running.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

id remove it. it should be as easy as removing the brain of the alarm and reconnecting the wires back like they were before the alarm.


----------

